# The Ascent of Alex Honnold



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A 60 Minutes segment on the ultimate rock-climbing. I'd never seen or heard of anything like this. Those who get queasy about the thought of danger or height, should probably not watch. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7393496n&tag=contentMain;contentAux


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

"What is his greatest achievement?" "That he's still alive."
Good lord, this is extreme.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That guy is pretty incredible! Actually, climbing in a gym looks like a cool hobby to take up, but I don't think I'd go remotely close to where he's gone.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Alex Honnold bio...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Honnold

Q&A

http://www.blackdiamondequipment.com/en-us/climbersskiers/global/detail/username/alexhonnold


----------

